

Remember when Apple was failing? Jobs responds to insulting question (1997) - mcenedella
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRpdeM0OX4Y

======
teovall
Cool video, by why not link to the original copy with 2.5+ million views
instead of some copy with a bunch of SEO keywords and only 38 views?

Here's the original:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF-
tKLISfPE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FF-tKLISfPE)

